# Ipod Touch: Antenne Wifi pitoyable??



## Bazinga (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous.

J ai essayé tantot mon Ipod Touch au boulot et ai tenté de me connecter aux reseaux Wifi sur place.

Comme c'est un grand zoning industriel avec plein de batiments de developpement informatique, et de bureaux, il y a énormement de reseaux wifi sur place!

Mon PC portable en reconnait une quinzaine!

Mais ho malheur, oh fatale disgrace, mon Ipod Touch n'en repere que 3 et le reseau principal du boulot qui est a fond en reception sur le portable est a pein a moitié sur l ipod!


Que se passe-t-il? serait-ce possible que le Touch recoive moins bien les reseaux?

La pochette de protection peut elle influencer et penaliser la reception ( j en doute, car meme en la retirant, je ne capte pas mieux...




Par pitié, j espere qu il y a moyen de faire quelque chose et que je ne suis pas obligé d etre tout le temps a la maison pour profiter d un bon Wi-Fi


----------



## fandipod (17 Septembre 2008)

Beh écouté d'après ce que j'ai entendu le wifi sur le new itouch est pas super!!!  Je ne sais pas pourquoi.....


----------



## Gwen (26 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> La pochette de protection peut elle influencer et penaliser la reception



Oui, une pochette peut parfaitement influencer la réception, mais surtout la capture des signaux n'est pas toujours rapide et il faut souvent attendre un peu pour que l'iPod capte plusieurs signaux et se positionne correctement.


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2008)

J'ai evidemment essayé sans la pochette de protection entretemps, Itouch posé sur la table depuis le matin.

Voici ce que mon PC capte:







L'ipod lui se limite a une barette sur le reseau Philips!!!

J'abandonne et me resous a ce que l antenne soit pitoyable.


----------



## romain31000 (26 Septembre 2008)

SAV...
C'est anormal


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2008)

Au même moment voici ce que détecte mon iMac et mon iPOD Touch...
tu remarqueras que l'iPOD capte des réseaux que mon iMac ne voit pas.
(le nom masqué est MON réseau WiFi)


----------



## nicolasf (26 Septembre 2008)

Mais pourquoi diable voudrait-on qu'un iPod Touch soit plus sensible qu'un ordinateur portable ? :mouais:

Forcément que l'antenne est moins grande, moins puissante, moins sensible, que sais-je encore. Vous avez vu la taille du cache en plastique à l'arrière ? Pour ma part, je trouve ça totalement normal : si je voulais un périphérique aussi sensible qu'un ordinateur, j'achéterais un ordinateur, pas un iPod Touch. Un iPod Touch, c'est très fin, c'est pas bien grand, et c'est pas aussi sensible qu'un gros portable.

Bon en plus, comme l'exemple de remy le montre, cela dépend des cas. Mais chez moi, le mac perçoit bien plus de réseaux que mon iPod Touch. En même temps, j'ai envie dire dire : et alors, tant que _mon_ réseau (le mien, celui qui me sert à aller sur Internet) est vu par l'iPod et qu'il peut y accéder. Parce que, c'est sans doute une question idiote hein, mais ça sert à quoi d'avoir 25 réseaux dans la liste ?

Dernière chose : la sensibilité dépend aussi des ordinateurs et des cartes wifi et antennes qui s'y trouvent. Les macbook sont réputés avoir une excellente sensibilité, meilleure que les MBP (ce qui serait lié, si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu ici où là, au métal employé sur cette gamme). 

Tout ça pour dire que, si ça te fait plaisir, tu peux le renvoyer en SAV, mais je ne vois aucun soucis dans ta description. Le problème serait différent si tu ne voyais aucun réseau par exemple...


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Forcément que l'antenne est moins grande, moins puissante, moins sensible, que sais-je encore.



Se servir de l'excuse de la taille pour dire qu'il est inutilisable est RI-DI-CULE! faire quelquechose qui fonctionne a moitié et se servir de la taille c'est inacceptable.


Le seul endroit ou je peux me servir de mon Touch est dans ma maison! ailleurs il ne sert a rien!

Pour cela je n'achete pas un appareil qui se vante d'etre Wifi. Ou il serait utile de prevenir le consommateur.

Je reprends l'exemple du telephone: si tous les GSM actuels crépitaient tout le temps et qu'il etait impossible de passer un coup de fil a moins de 20m d une antenna, et qu'on dise que c'est parce qu ils sont plus petits qu'un talkie walkie je me marre!


----------



## Dadaz (26 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Se servir de l'excuse de la taille pour dire qu'il est inutilisable est RI-DI-CULE! faire quelquechose qui fonctionne a moitié et se servir de la taille c'est inacceptable.
> 
> 
> Le seul endroit ou je peux me servir de mon Touch est dans ma maison! ailleurs il ne sert a rien!
> ...



Il faut se renseigner aussi avant, qur les différentes technologies, on a moins de surprise. Le Wifi et le GSM, ce n'est pas la même chose... Si tu pensais capté du Wifi sur des kilomètre avec un Ipod, c'est normal que tu sois déçu.


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2008)

Bon qu'on se mette d'accord!

Je sais ce qu'est le Wi-fi et je sais ce qu'est la technologie! Je suis ingenieur en electronique...

Le fait est que mes collegues avec leurs PDA et leurs GSM ( qui coutent beaucoup moins cher soit dit en passant et ONT UNE ANTENNE WIFI DE LA MEME TAILLE ) et avec le beau sigle Microsoft en grand dessus ( je sais que ca va en faire tiquer plus d'un lol) captent ces 6 ou 7 reseaux pendant que j'ai l'air tout con a coté en essayant de leur montrer qu'Apple c'est bien... Je te raconte pas la gene.

Ensuite, il est vrai qu'ils sont un peu plus gros, mais eux n'ont pas besoin d'un apple store, d'un cable pour se synchroniser et savent changer leur batterie!

Respectez un peu que les gens ne soient pas contents d'un produit Apple que diable! j'ai l'impression d'etre dans une secte ou les gens n ont plus d'esprit critique et n'acceptent pas qu on dise qu'il y a le moindre défaut!

Je ne dis pas que l'Itouch est nul, mais j'essaie d'avoir un regard critique dessus.


----------



## Dadaz (26 Septembre 2008)

Quand même, tu ne savais pas qu'il fallait un cable, qu'on ne pouvait pas changer la batterie, qu'il fallait l'apple store ? 

C'est pour ça que je dis qu'il faut se renseigner sur les produits avant d'acheter.  Tu voulais un PDA, tu achètes une appariel qui à la base est un Baladeur musical. Les palm et autres Pda sont à la base des PDA et peuvent accésoirement lire de la musique... 

Franchement, je m'en fiche que l'Ipod ne te plaise pas, mais, à part ce problême de Wifi, tu te plaint pour plein de chose qu'avec un minimum de renseignement, tu aurais su avant d'acheter. 

Achètes un Palm, celà, je pense, conviendra bien mieux à tes attentes.  (Synchronisation sans fil, changement des batteries, etc... ) Pour le Wifi, j'en sais rien, jamais connecté de palm sur le net, je ne vois pas l'interet...


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2008)

Le but de ce fil (comme precise dans le premier message ) etait de me contenter de parler Seulement de la reception Wi-Fi, ce sont vos messages qui m'ont fait devier du sujet principal, je le deplore amerement et n aurai plus de reponses sur le Wifi dans ce fil!)

Je suis desolé mais j'ai deja vu a peu pres 20-30 modeles de lecteurs ou balladeur MP3, lecteurs multimedias, mini lecteurs Video, etc.. dans les amis, les connaissances, la famille etc...

Je n'en ai jamais vu un seul:


qu'on doit jeter quand la batterie est morte
Qui ait Wifi ou Bluetooth et que l'on soit oblige de mettre un cable pour transferer les fichiers! ( je suis le seul que ca choque ou quoi???)
Si je veux rajouter UN SEUL Mp3 dans ma bibliotheque, je suis oblige de retrouver MON itunes qui contient tous les anciens morceaux, rajouter le nouvel MP3 dans celui la et resynchroniser! ( si j'ai perdu mon ancienne plylist dans Itunes, impossible de remettre un seul MP3 sans bousiller l'ancienne) Ca c'est tres beau 
Qui ne sait pas servir de capacite de stockage par drag and drop ( peut etre avec un logiciel a installer avant je l'accorde, mais apres il le reconnait comme un disque)
Qui a des fonctionnalités ammoindries "parce qu'il est petit", comme le Wifi dans mon exemple
qui ai besoin de se connecter a une base de donnée ou un programme special pour telecharger un bete MP3
ou je dois creer un compte sur internet avec mes données pour mettre la moindre Appli
....
J'utilise frequemment des appareils multimedia et je suis les nouvelles sorties de ce qui sort.

Un bete balladeur MP3 a 8 gigas qui lit les videos ( entre 50 et 80E pour n importe lequel) quand on le connecte, on telecharge ses videos dessus sans se tracasser d'un Itunes de faire des mises a jours et synchronisations dans tous les sens... On a une belle vie ou on se tracasse de rien

Enfin soit, vous m'avez fait fort devier du sujet de base et j en suis desolé et le déplore encore!


----------



## nicolasf (26 Septembre 2008)

Ouais... 

Je trouve que tu t'énerves bien vite et maudis la terre entière à partir de pas grand chose. Et tu n'as pas répondu à ma question : ça te sert à quoi d'avoir sur ton écran 6 ou 7 réseaux Wifi ? Ton réseau Wifi, il marche oui ou non ? Si non, il y a en effet un problème, à régler soit à la source (par exemple, vérifier que c'est bien du wifi compatible avec l'iPod), soit effectivement en changeant de périphérique (ce que tu sembles vouloir à tout prix faire, mais sans vérifier le reste... par exemple, en entrant à la main le nom du réseau). 

Que la concurrence directe (si tant est qu'elle existe) fasse mieux, j'en doute mais si tu as testé en vrai, alors tu as sans doute raison. Mais encore une fois, si l'objectif est d'acheter le meilleur appareil et non celui qui te convienne, il faut le dire d'emblée. 


Et puisque l'on part sur des généralités concernant ces produits (et c'est facile de faire porter sur les autres la responsabilité de la déviation) : comme l'a souligné Dadaz, Apple ne cache rien et l'information n'est pas difficile à trouver. Et tu sembles avoir testé énormément de lecteurs, mais je suis curieux : tu peux m'en citer combien qui ait une batterie amovible ? Et surtout, combien d'UMS se synchronisant en wifi ? Je n'en doute pas qu'il en existe qui se synchronise via le wifi (ne serait-ce que le Zune) mais alors, à ma connaissance, ils ne sont pas UMS et donc ont besoin d'un iTunes-like... Après, ça fait longtemps que je ne cherche pas autre chose que les iPod.

Si tu te demandes pourquoi, je te répondrai : pour iTunes. iTunes, à mes yeux, c'est le cerveau du système, et l'iPod n'est qu'une boite inutile en soit mais que iTunes rempli de musiques (et autres). Si un iPod meurt (ou disparaît, ou change, ou...), je le branche (oui, avec un cable, à l'ancienne) et retrouve l'intégralité de mon contenu. Je préfère largement ce système à l'UMS : comme quoi, il faut de tout pour faire un monde... 

L'iPod Touch est plus malin car il sait chercher de manière autonome du contenu (musique ou applications). Ah oui, il faut s'inscrire préalablement, c'est vrai. Mais je suis aussi curieux : il y en a qui font différemment ? Je veux dire, que ce soit pour le Zune ou les Archos, on s'inscrit bien à un moment ou à un autre non ?


----------



## cameleone (26 Septembre 2008)

Dis, tu comptes en ouvrir combien de fils, pour ressasser à chaque fois le même "problème" ? Pour le plaisir de te quereller ? 

Des réponses t'ont été apportées à ton premier message, à peu de choses près les mêmes qu'ici.
Tu penses qu'on en a à peu près fait le tour, maintenant ? :mouais: Alors, pour éviter de tourner en rond, soit tu vois avec le SAV, soit tu revends ton iPod pour prendre un autre appareil, puisque visiblement celui-ci ne te donne pas satisfaction (ça arrive...).


----------



## Bazinga (27 Septembre 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Dis, tu comptes en ouvrir combien de fils, pour ressasser à chaque fois le même "problème" ? Pour le plaisir de te quereller ?
> 
> Des réponses t'ont été apportées à ton premier message, à peu de choses près les mêmes qu'ici.



Quelle reponse? ha oui, j ai un appareil plus petit donc avec des capacités reduites... meme Microsoft n'a pas osé des excuses pareilles vu qu'avec leurs PDA je sais capter un reseau et qu'avec l'Itouch je ne capte aucun reseau!...




cameleone a dit:


> Tu penses qu'on en a à peu près fait le tour, maintenant ? :mouais: Alors, pour éviter de tourner en rond, soit tu vois avec le SAV, soit tu revends ton iPod pour prendre un autre appareil, puisque visiblement celui-ci ne te donne pas satisfaction (ça arrive...).



revendu 252E sur Ebay, je n'ai perdu "que" 30 E dans l'aventure Apple ( J ai contacte le SAV bien avant de poster mon message pour Info...)


----------



## cameleone (27 Septembre 2008)

Problème réglé donc, un souci en moins ...


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Je n'en ai jamais vu un seul:
> 
> 
> qu'on doit jeter quand la batterie est morte





Là, tu montres ton ignorance totale du monde iPod. La batterie peut facilement être changée. Apple propose ce service.



> [*]Qui ait Wifi ou Bluetooth et que l'on soit oblige de mettre un cable pour transferer les fichiers! ( je suis le seul que ca choque ou quoi???)



Cela ne me choque pas puisque le iPod se recharge en même temps. Je ne connais pas beaucoup de PDA ou baladeur permettant le chargement sans câble. Et pour ceux qui existent, cela ne marche pas toujours.



> [*]Si je veux rajouter UN SEUL Mp3 dans ma bibliotheque, je suis oblige de retrouver MON itunes qui contient tous les anciens morceaux, rajouter le nouvel MP3 dans celui la et resynchroniser! ( si j'ai perdu mon ancienne plylist dans Itunes, impossible de remettre un seul MP3 sans bousiller l'ancienne) Ca c'est tres beau


Là encore, cela montre que tu ne sais pas te servir d'itunes. Ce logiciel est la meilleure chose qui ai pu arriver pour la gestion des fichiers numériques. Il est simple, ergonomique et peut s'adapter a tes besoins. Regarde un peu la notice.



> [*]Qui ne sait pas servir de capacite de stockage par drag and drop ( peut etre avec un logiciel a installer avant je l'accorde, mais apres il le reconnait comme un disque)


Et alors? Les baladeurs qui marchent par Drag and Drop sont lamentables, inutilisables avec des centaines de morceaux mélangés et surtout ne savent pas garer les listes intelligentes, c'est vraiment la préhistoire ce genre de matériel.



> [*]Qui a des fonctionnalités ammoindries "parce qu'il est petit", comme le Wifi dans mon exemple


Non, c'est ton interprétation. -Dans ce fil on t'a prouvé que certains ordinateurs captaient moins que le iPod. le tien est peut être défectueux. Tu généralises sur ton cas.




> [*]qui ai besoin de se connecter a une base de donnée ou un programme special pour telecharger un bete MP3


oui, cela permet de gérer correctement sa musique et d'avoir une sauvegarde au besoin. C'est un gros plus selon moi.



> [*]ou je dois creer un compte sur internet avec mes données pour mettre la moindre Appli


Et alors? Cest sécurisé, tu n'aimes pas la sécurité*?



> [*]....


 Mais encore?




> J'utilise frequemment des appareils multimedia et je suis les nouvelles sorties de ce qui sort.


 Belle phrase. Tu es quoi?



> Un bete balladeur MP3 a 8 gigas qui lit les vidéos ( entre 50 et 80E pour n importe lequel) quand on le connecte, on télécharge ses vidéos dessus sans se tracasser d'un Itunes de faire des mises a jours et synchronisations dans tous les sens... On a une belle vie ou on se tracasse de rien



Pourquoi tu n'as pas acheté cette M...de dans ce cas. Tu ne te renseignes pas avant d'investir dans de l'électronique. Tu penses que parce que tout le monde en dit du bien cela va convenir à ton utilisation?

Non, tu es un utilisateur au fait des dernières technologies et tu ne cherches pas la simplicité, tu cherches les fonctionnalités, le monde Apple n'est pas fait pour toi, ce n'est pas un monde de bidouilleur, sauf si tu le désires et cela ne demande pas un gros investissement.


----------



## itako (30 Septembre 2008)

A non je suis d'accord que c'est un post tout à fais idiot, si la politique apple ne plait pas il faut pas investir dedans, enfin ça m'échappe vraiment.

Pour ma part à la fac mon MB capte environ 5 réseaux, mon N95-8 aucun.



> Et alors? Les baladeurs qui marchent par Drag and Drop sont lamentables, inutilisables avec des centaines de morceaux mélangés et surtout ne savent pas garer les listes intelligentes, c'est vraiment la préhistoire ce genre de matériel.


Ça par contre je ne suis pas d'accord, les cowon, les archos et voir même le YP2 (samsung) sont des excellents baladeurs qui fonctionnent en Drag and drop.

Reste que oui, apple n'a pas changé de politique avec ses baladeurs depuis des années, ce n'est pas avec le touch que par miracle tout va changer, on adhère ou pas, faut pas non plus acheter à l'arrache, sortir du comportement de l'utilisateur lambda.


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Je crois qu'il y a un réel problème avec l'itouch V mais bon je sais pas d'où cela peut venir


----------



## djm (5 Octobre 2008)

Quand mon ipod ne capte rien à 20 cm de la source wifi ouverte ; il y a un gros malaise.
Si en plus apparemment, il semble avoir un problème global, possible bug dans le firmware 2.1.1


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui petu-être.... ON attend Steeve....


----------



## Duroc (8 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

je me rajoute à la liste des possesseurs d'Ipod Touch 2 avec une réception Wifi....catastrophique.:mouais:
Mon test est simple : j'ai un portable Dell Wifi, qui capte sans problème à environ 15metres, et un étage en dessous du routeur. Il me sert d'étalon.
Donc avec le Touch : à 20cm du routeur, j'ai toutes les barres, mais c'est très très lent.
Disons pour 2 secondes de chargement sur le Dell, le Touch en prends 15...
Je me déplace à 15m avec le portable et le Touch. Le portable garde ses barres...le Touch a perdu le réseau. Plus rien, Safari n'est plus connecté.
J'ai fait ceci 3 fois, c'est systématique. Décevant, je ne vois pas l'interet d'avoir un appareil mobile qui marche uniquement à 20cm du routeur.
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que certains Ipod Touch 2semble marché impécable.
Quelqu'un a des retours positifs ? ou alors tous les Ipod sont pareils ?


----------



## cameleone (8 Novembre 2008)

Alors...
D'un côté, je l'ai dit et le redis, il me semble plutôt compréhensible qu'un appareil de la taille d'un iPod Touch n'ait pas les mêmes performances qu'un ordinateur portable en termes de réception wifi (taille de l'antenne, etc...).
D'un autre côté : si ton iPod Touch ne capte pas plus loin qu'à 20 cm du routeur, et encore très lentement, il y a à n'en pas douter un réel problème. Pour moi, dans ton cas, c'est sans hésiter appel au SAV...


----------



## greensource (8 Novembre 2008)

J'en avais déja discuter aussi mais vous sembler passer à coté d'une chose. Il me semble que le Touch V1 n'a pas ce problème, pourtant ils sont très similaire. Dans ce post la personne qui à fait la démo que son Touch captais mieux que son ordi avais un Touch V1.
Donc pour moi (qui pense avoir le même souci) c'est de savoir si c'est un problème général de tout les Touch V2 ou bien si ce sont seulement certain iPod. Comme ça je saurais si je vais voir le SAV ou pas.

ps:Allez y molo quand même avec ceux qui ne sont pas content du matos Apple, ils ont souvent de bonne raison. Ce ne sont pas que des "grincheux" comme certain semble le penser.


----------



## cameleone (8 Novembre 2008)

Si tous les Touch V2 ne captaient que très mal à 20 cm du routeur, à mon avis ça se saurait... Encore une fois : SAV sans aucun doute.


----------



## Duroc (8 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci, je pense que je vais le ramener au SAV.

PS : j'ai déja pas mal de matériel Apple (1 Imac, 2 Ipod + le touch), mais je ne vais pas pour autant devenir un adorateur inconditionnel. Enormément de choses fonctionnent trés bien chez Apple, mais certaines non, That's all !!


----------



## divoli (8 Novembre 2008)

Duroc a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je me rajoute à la liste des possesseurs d'Ipod Touch 2 avec une réception Wifi....catastrophique.:mouais:
> Mon test est simple : j'ai un portable Dell Wifi, qui capte sans problème à environ 15metres, et un étage en dessous du routeur. Il me sert d'étalon.
> ...



Ben je peux te donner mon témoignage qui va à l'inverse du tien.

J'ai un iPod Touch 2G, que j'utilise souvent dans ma chambre à 15 mètres de la livebox qui est dans une autre pièce. Entre les deux il y a 3 murs et même une armoire métallique, et pourtant le signal est excellent (j'ai toutes les barres).

Bref, je pense que tu es mal tombé (certains iPod ont des problèmes de wifi, d'autres de batterie). 

A ta place, comme d'autres l'ont dit, je contacterais le SAV.


----------



## Duroc (9 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

je reviens un peu sur ce que j'ai dit.....faut être objectif aprés tout....:rose:
En fait la reception n'est pas si mauvaise, je dirais plutôt qu'elle est un peu aléatoire.
ça marche trés bien a d'autres endroit, tout aussi éloigné que le premier ou je ne captais rien. 
En fait l'ipod semble plus sensible qu'un portable (ce qui semble normal, vu la taille).
Il semble surtout sensible aux obstacles type porte fermée.
Je vais essayer cette semaine dans un spot type restaurant ou autre pour voir ce que ça donne.
En tout cas la batterie se vide trés vite quand on surf, notamment sur youtube. ça je le savais avant donc pas de surprise.
Voila voila.....


----------



## greensource (13 Novembre 2008)

Bien j'ai aussi fait ma petite enquête. J'ai testé avec l'iPod Touch V2 d'un amis à moi et il a exactement la même détection des réseaux Wifi. C'est à dire moins bonne que via un ordinateur portable.
Je suis alors allez au Premium Reseller le plus proche et leur ai demander de tester avec leur iPhone, idem la réception est identique.
Donc à priori, soit mon iPod, celui de mon amis et l'iPhone du vendeur ont un disfonctionnement soit c'est simplement que comme l'ont dit certain, petit device->petite réception ;-)

Donc je crois qu'il faut s'y faire, ce n'est pas encore tout à fait un Mac ^^


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2008)

Déjà que la réception n'est pas identique enter les différents modèles d'ordinateur, je ne comprend pas comment on peut être étonné de la différence entre un ordi et un iPhone.

C'est pas le même produits, c'est pas la même taille, la même puissance etc.


----------



## Bazinga (14 Novembre 2008)

Il y a une difference entre capter moins bien et retirer toute la fomctionnalite du wifi quand on doit se mettre a 20cm du routeur!!!

Je prends l exemple du telephone portable: ce n est parceque j en achete un petit que je dois mettre des hauts parleurs et crier dans le micro! Un portable fonctionne quelquesoit sa taille.

Une antenne wifi qui ne marche qu a moitie et en empeche une utilisation agreable, autant ne rien mettre. Je ne dis pas que les G1 ne fonctionnent pas mieux et qu il n y a pas un probleme avec le mien, mais on est plusieurs il me semble a ne pas savoir l utiliser du tout.

Mon opinion est toute faite: je reviens de la bibliotheque ou il y a un wifi gratuit: 8 personnes avec des PC portable sans soucis, 3 avec des appareils de type blackberry et autres PDA qui cqptaient le signal a fond, 1 qui le captait quasi a fond et 2 personnes avec des Itouch qui se baladaient dans la piece pour essayer de capter qqchse.

on a eu le signal quelques instants et puis plus rien. une superbe pubs en live comme j ai implique plusieurs personnes dans le test et que je voulais etre objectif.



J ai bien fait de revendre mon Itouch il y a quelques temps et vais me renseigner sur les alternatives


Il me sembl;ait bien que la taille n a rien a voir avec la reception!


----------



## divoli (14 Novembre 2008)

Est-ce que tu as demandé:
1) quelle version de l'iPod Touch pour chacun d'entre eux (ainsi que du firmware),
2) quand ils ont été achetés.


----------



## Bazinga (14 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as demandé:
> 1) quelle version de l'iPod Touch pour chacun d'entre eux (ainsi que du firmware),
> 2) quand ils ont été achetés.



Je demanderai a mon pote qui avait l ipod touch (lui avait la version 2) car je ne sais pas ce que la 2eme personne avec le Touch possedait

Apres toutes vos reponses du genre "c ets normal vu la taille de l ipod" car les blackberry et pocket PC sont pas specialement plus gros (si evidemment mais je prefere gagner qqes millimetres et que ca fonctionne nickel) je me suis pas pose de questions et me suis peut etre borne un peu vite contre Mac (mais je rapelle que je suis toujours aussi content de mon mac mini, mais les itouch ont vraiment du mal a me convaincre plus j en parle serieusement )

J etais certainement parti pris avant l experience, mais elle me semblait tellement claire.


j essaierai de vous tenir au courant des generations des 2 Itouch des que je le sais et des que j ai du temps (le temps libre se fait tres rare)


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Je prends l exemple du telephone portable: ce n est parceque j en achete un petit que je dois mettre des hauts parleurs et crier dans le micro! Un portable fonctionne quelquesoit sa taille.



J'ai pour ma part beaucoup de déférences de réception entre mes différents GSM, mais je n'incrimine pas le constructeur comme tu le fait, chaque matériel est différent, c'est tout. 

L'important c'est que cela marche suffisamment bien.


----------



## OlivierTassi (15 Novembre 2008)

Il est vrai que le dernier iPT a le Wifi qui marche à minima. Hier soir, j'étais connecté sur mon réseau à environ 5m de la borne Airport. J'ai fermé la porte (une porte normale, en bois, pas plus de 2cm d'épaisseur), et là, j'ai perdu la connexion. Sans compter les difficultés de connexion en ville. Je suppose que c'est dû à 2 raisons :
- la coque métallique (je ne sais pas en quoi était faite celle de la 1ère génération)
- mais surtout, ils ont dû mettre une antenne Wifi ayant une très faible puissance car elle est très gourmande en énergie (même une petite comme celle de l'iPT me bouffe pas mal la batterie); et aussi car il faut la placer dans si peu de place.
Dommage, car ayant pu essayé le Wifi avec un iPT de 1ère génération, il ne m'avait pas semblé avoir ce pb, et je misais bp sur le Wifi...


----------



## djm (18 Novembre 2008)

J'ai rentré manuellement les paramètres réseau sur mon ipod touch et .
Bien que l'ipod est détecté le réseau avec une réception minable


----------



## azer17 (28 Novembre 2008)

Voila je me permet d'interrompre dans cette conversation pour confirmer ce que dis profete162, la réception wifi de l'itouch n'est vraiment pas monstrueuse, mais je ne critique, ils font ce qu'il peuvent chez Apple.

Maintenant, il y a deux question que je me pose sur le "Wifi Apple" : 

1) je me suis un jour amuser a me  balader dans mon village pour essayer de capter des réseaux non sécurise et les mettre en mémoire, et j'ai constaté que un signal repéré par mon Itouch avec une puissance de "1 barre" passait au maximum (3 barres) dès que je m'y connectait. C'est un petit bug, ou l'itouch possède-t-il une fonction du genre "optimisation du réseau" ??

2) J'ai un camarade qui possède également un itouch, mais le sien est un g alors que le mien est un 2G, et il capte systématiquement plus de réseaux que moi. Est ce normal ??
Je précise également qu'il a acheté le sien au USA alors que j'ai acheté le mien Suisse, au cas ou cela aurait une importance...

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait aurait ne serait ce qu'un début de réponse a mes questions ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## OlivierTassi (28 Novembre 2008)

Pour le 1), j'ai le même phénomène. Du coup, même si la réception n'est pas bonne au départ, je tente qd même, et ça marche.
Sinon, j'ai trouvé une nette amélioration entre la v2.1 et v2.2 : avant, il avait du mal à se connecter à mon réseau perso (même si au départ il avait les 3 arcs de cercle), et maintenant, il accroche de suite.
Pour le 2), il me semble que l'iPod de mon père (1G) captait mieux que le mien (2G). Je le vois ce noël, je pourrai donc faire des tests.


----------



## bobnix (25 Mars 2009)

Bon moi mon problème est plus fastidieux (enfin pour moi, peut-être que vous me le règlerez en deux coups de cuillères à pot) :

J'ai décidé de ressortir mon ipod touch v1 de son tiroir et donc j'installe la version logicielle 2.2.1 dessus...
Je me décide à installer différentes apps et donc je désire lancer le wifi (précisons que je dispose de ma propre antenne)
J'active le wifi et il me trouve deux réseaux non sécurisés des voisins... 
Le mien ne s'affiche pas et pourtant je suis à 1 m...je décide donc de tout vérifier... Je restaure mon routeur wifi avec les paramètres d'origine...je rentre toutes les coordonnées wep, mac, etc et je relance la procédure de recherche wifi sur l'ipod touch...toujours pas mon signal...
Afin d'avoir le net sur mon ipod, je fais un partage ethernet-airport avec l'imac et là, naturellement ça fonctionne...
Je vais dire bonjour à mon voisin et ça marche également...
Je rentre chez moi et je laisse l'ipod près de la borne wifi...et là miracle, il capte mon signal mais uniquement par intermittence, je n'ai même le temps d'entrer la clé wep qu'il disparait à nouveau en m'affichant "impossible de rejoindre..."
Et après une rapide vérification du bon fonctionnement des autres appareils susceptibles de capter le wifi et donc l'aptitude à envoyer un signal de mon routeur, je constate mon impuissance à régler ce problème de captage wifi et je m'en remets à votre bon vouloir...


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2009)

Tu as quoi comme routeur Wi-Fi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2009)

Je confirme qu'un iPod Touch capte moins bien les réseaux wi-fi qu'un ordinateur.

Encore qu'en ce qui concerne le mien en utilisation chez moi, ça s'est amélioré avec la dernière mise à jour. Je capte - et très bien en plus - depuis une autre pièce que celle où est ma Livebox alors qu'avant je ne captais qu'en restant dans cette pièce.


----------



## bobnix (26 Mars 2009)

Je possède un routeur Philips blanc 3P...


----------



## joetflo (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens vous apporter mon "témoignage"! 
Arretez de dire que l'ipod a une mauvaise réception, j'ai la preuve contraire 
Il a quelques jours, quand je l'ai recu (mon touch V2), le wifi marchais tellement bien, que je pouvais aller à l'autre bout de mon jardin (~20m) et le wifi étais toujours actif! Mais depuis dimanche, nadal ! D'un sun coup, j'ai eu le meme problème que vous.. J'suis obligé d'etre à 20 cm du routeur pour trouvé le réseau... Je ne vois pas du tout d'ou peux venir ce problème!!!


----------



## moonyloony (20 Mai 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
Je viens apporter de l'eau au moulin : j'ai un ipod touch V2 (non jailbreake), et le wifi marche de maniere aleatoire : en temps normal, il capte raisonnablement (c'est a dire moins bien que mon MBP, mais en m'offrant l'usage du wifi dans mon appart et dans tout le batiment au bureau, ce qui est ce que je demande), et tout va bien. Cependant, de temps en temps, il ne voit plus aucun reseau. Parfois la mise off/on du wifi resout le probleme, mais bien souvent je dois le redemarrer, parfois plusieurs fois de suite. Quelqu'un a une idee de ce qui peut se passer ? Ou bien le meme probleme ? Merci de votre aide...


----------

